# Ruger Gold Label Afternoons



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Abend, was ist los?

The Pheasants are plentiful this year, north of Aberdeen. I was able to take time off from work and
go Pheasant hunting opening week.

Went through my favorite slough, it was full of Pheasants. I could hear them running thought the cattails ahead of me. When about 25 Pheasants finally decided to flush, I got two Pheasants.

As always, I took my Ruger Gold Label Side by Side Model KSXSS 12ga Shotgun, along with a box of Winchester Super X lead Shot Game Loads 12ga 2-3/4", 1oz, 6 shot, muzzle vel. 1290fps (Silver box) bought at K-Mart.

The RGL is such a great handling shotgun for me. It comes up to the shoulder nice and points where I look. The 6.25 lbs. weight of the RGL is a dream to carry all day.

I am always impressed by The Ruger Gold Label's report. I never have any noticeable ringing in the ears. 
The back boring in the 28" barrels helps. In all the excitement, recoil was not noticeable.

The week started out good, but toward the end of the week the Pheasants were holding tight.
I had to literally kick up several Pheasants to shoot at them.

Out of the hundreds I saw, I only got two birds. You might say that is pretty poor, but to me the most important thing is that Mom went hunting with me and enjoy the outdoors.

Thanks for reading my Story.

Auf wiedersehen


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep! There is nothing like a short, light fast handleing double gun when it comes to wing shooting. I sure love my Fausti O/U :beer: 
Glad you had fun.


----------

